# No-weld version on Joerg's vertical sling-bow



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all, Jedi de-lurking.
I wanted to ask a question but I figured it's good manners to post some content first. 
With that in mind: I live in NSW Australia where slingshots are banned. Fortunately what is banned is :
_(6) A _*slingshot*_ (being a device consisting of an elasticised band secured to the forks of a "Y" shaped frame),other than a home-made slingshot for use by a child in the course of play._

_(7) A _*Saunders "Falcon" HuntingSling*_, or any other device in the nature of a hunting sling, catapult orslingshot that is designed for use with, or a component part of which is, abrace that:_

_( a ) fits or rests on the forearm or on another part of the body of the user, and_

_( b ) supports the wrist against the tension of elastic material used to propel a projectile._

As such I'm very interested in Joerg's work with non-conventional shapes.

I don't have a workshop or welding skills so I set about making a version similar to Joerg's vertical slingshot/bow.

I modified it by having the band attach to the handle above the grip. This means the slingshot has less power as a whole as you are limited by how much force you can put on the materials (I imagine a steel version in this configuration would work fine). In my case it's just for stump shooting so I don't need oceans of power anyways









Pics below, enjoy;


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Why don't you look at my "W" slingshot? I even made a tutorial video how to make one without welding. No "Y" shaped fork there.

The "W" kicks butt in comparison! The low fork makes braces obsolete.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

As they (probably) say in China, "Legislation is the mother of all invention."


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheers Joerg,

I have thought about the W shape (and it's certainly the best way to get power without a wrist brace).
I'm just super conscious of the legal aspect here and I'd hate to get on the wrong side of it. The W models of yours I've seen are just that little bit too close to being illegal for me (I'm sure I'd win any legal trouble I got into , but I think the bow shape means no one would bother confiscating it simply because it is so visibly not an illegal shape).

I'm working on a couple of other versions, like using an oar lock like this 
http://www.ritzcamer.../MP81120349.jpg
for the frame for my racing slingshot (ie the most powerful slingshot I can build), and maybe something like your W shape but with a square frame (again so it loses any of that "look").

And of course flip style slingshots like your no fork version too.

ZDP, you're dead right , more designs to come









Mike


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Come to think of it, there was an American cast-metal slingshot from the fifties (I think) that had almost that exact shape. Do a Google search for "Scope Shot" and see what you come up with.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

What about the Gloveshot? It lacks the vertical handle, no "Y" shape involved at all.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like to add a couple of pennys here about the gloveshot. It is so effortless to hold at full draw that it is hard to believe how fast the ball travels to the target. It would be nice to see the gloveshot tinkered with to let it evolve like the "W" slingshot that Joerg has been working with.
I've been thinking of working out a version of the gloveshot with bent rod or maybe wood, but I haven't even finished drawing it out on paper yet. It is a really great design and deserves to have more people shooting it.
I wonder what it would be like to put a "T" on the end of each fork or maybe some rollers to decrease dead rubber? How about a 15cm fork extension with rollers?


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Golveshots look awesome , again it catches me though because once it is braced against the wrist (or any part of the body) I get caught on "any other device in the nature of a hunting sling" (whereas so long as it's not Y shaped and not braced against the body I'm golden







.

_(7) A _*Saunders "Falcon" HuntingSling*_, or any other device in the nature of a hunting sling, catapult or slingshot that is designed for use with, or a component part of which is, a brace that:_
_(a) fits or rests on the forearm or on another part of the body of the user, _

_
_
It's rough being a law abiding citizen


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How about a thumbstick?

http://www.thestickman.co.uk/thumb.htm


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I had no idea slingshots were illegal down under.. What is coming of the world?? Soon countries willl ban baked beans because of the noxious gas that they produce after ingestion. Their argument will be that it doesn't help the the global warming issue with all the extra gas in the air. So long Buschs!


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

JoergS said:


> What about the Gloveshot? It lacks the vertical handle, no "Y" shape involved at all.


J. I sit corrected , if the Gloveshot braces against the hand (and therefore doesn't support the wrist) then it's (I understand) legal. Sweet


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Jedi said:


> J. I sit corrected , if the Gloveshot braces against the hand (and therefore doesn't support the wrist) then it's (I understand) legal. Sweet


True. I firmly believe the gloveshot allows the strongest bands of all non wrist braced slingshots. In my video, I drew out four bands Thera Gold, twice as much as the already strong hunterbands! That is the limit I can pull efficiently. The wrist is not the limiting factor anymore.

The gloveshot is also a lot smaller than wrist braced designs.

Your law has the advantage that it is more clear. No wrist support, no ban. Here we have the nasty "or comparable" clause, leaving it to the judge wether or not he thinks the weapon is illegal.

Jörg


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I know you have already alluded to the no-fork style flip which Jeorg has already graciously tested and posted on his wonderful Youtube channel. I had planned to make one of these myself the last time I went home (I work offshore) and to be honest I got so caught up in hunting natural forks and shooting them I didn't even think about it. I am going home again on Wednesday and one of my first priorities is to get one of these up and working.

These are all the rage in Central America. Search "Guatemalan slingshots" or "Mayan slingshots" and you will be amazed at both the variety and artwork shown on these pieces. There is no fork, period which brings to mind how sweet and unobtrusive one of these would be in a pocket. They all average around 5 1/2" so it would be like a larger pocket knife for me. I have collected hundreds of pictures of these and only on one or two I can find any evidence of a fork hit, so this has to be a viable slingshot; it's just very alien to me. Also I would like to note the amount of wear and hand/pocket polish on most of these pieces illustrates they were used for years before becoming part of someone's "art collection" and I imagine the Indians down there are killing piles of game with them. They just don't post it online because they are doing an ordinary act that is part of their daily routine and survival. I also surmise they wouldn't be using this design if it didn't work (obviously).

Like I said I'll be using this when I get home and I'll keep everybody posted. I do believe this would completely get you out of any trouble; better yet it would be so small and unobtrusive you'd probably never be seen with it to begin with. * "Out of sight, out of sound, out of mind"*


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Jmplsnt is right , these are very very cool ! 
Check out the flip style sling below;

http://www.coloresde.../Slingshots.htm

On this one, scroll down for an example of the "thumb flip" shooting style.

http://www.elcurande...alan-slingshot/

And these "Artsy" ones , very cool.
http://www.elcurandero.com/slingshots/


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Folks, when you make a forkless "flipstyle" slingshot, make sure it is wide enough so your thumb and index finger form a U-shape. This way, when you fasil to flip down fast enough, the ball would not hit your hand, but simply dent the wood.

Also, please use long, but weak bands that you can draw out far. It is much easier to learn the flipstyle this way. Short, powerful bands are dangerous, because the bullet arrives at the hand far earlier, you have less time to flip down.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I concur with Joerg, but you need to be careful when flip shooting, not to use *too heavy* of shot for the bands. The natural swing of a flip shooter creates gravity and if the shot is too heavy, the bands can not overcome this gravity soon enough and the shot come around and will be released back at you. I have seen this happen several times with very bad results. One of the very best flip shooters that I have ever meet shot himself in the rib cage with a large metal nut. It made a black spot about 3 inches across and bloody spot in the center. Also many times people think a shot from longer stretched weaker bands are not shooting as fast as they are. This is because as Joerg says, it takes longer for the acceleration period (The time it takes the shot to get away). I think that this is why that a long extended fork is not quite as accurate as a short one (more time for you to move). I found this out shooting over the Chrony. -- Tex


----------

